# 1 mfrb of pen blanks for 1 newbie pen turner



## David Seaba (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a mfrb of blank all different sizes and flavors. For one new pen turner. There are some stabilized blanks in this box also. Around 120 blanks. I will pay shipping also. Thank you.
David

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2014)

Between you and Andrew, the generosity is flowing at WB today! Nice batch of pen blanks!

(Actually thought of you earlier today, David, when I was going through the blanks and kits I have, including the ones I received from you, and choosing what to make for my second pen! Planning to hopefully make 7 or 8 pens in the next couple weeks!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2014)

HOLY COW wish I was a newbie!!! WAAAAY COOL David - KUDOS to you too !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 12, 2014)

@Sprung I look forward to seeing some more of your great looking pens.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 12, 2014)

@Wildthings 
I'm lucky enough to have a Great looking pen and pencil from you. From the last pen swap.

David

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree, the generosity today is outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 12, 2014)

You are a good person David. The amount of "packing peanuts" I get in every WB box I open never ceases to amaze me. You guys are the greatest and I am proud to be associated with such a good group of people!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Glen (Jul 12, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> I have a mfrb of blank all different sizes and flavors. For one new pen turner. There are some stabilized blanks in this box also. Around 120 blanks. I will pay shipping also. Thank you.
> David
> 
> View attachment 55482


Hi I'm new to pen turning my buddy just showed me the pens he turns I want to do it to if the blanks are up yet I could use them I'm still buying the tools and lathe Sunday so any help would be great full thank you again and I hope I learn alot from this site looking forward to the learning process

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 12, 2014)

There yours Glen.
I will send you a pm to get your address. 
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow. The generosity on web never stops!


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> @Wildthings
> I'm lucky enough to have a Great looking pen and pencil from you. From the last pen swap.
> 
> David



Awww David thanks - now where's that blushing smiley face?


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 12, 2014)

Glen said:


> Hi I'm new to pen turning my buddy just showed me the pens he turns I want to do it to if the blanks are up yet I could use them I'm still buying the tools and lathe Sunday so any help would be great full thank you again and I hope I learn alot from this site looking forward to the learning process



Glen: Welcome to the joy of penturning. Please PM me your address and I will send some pen kits your way ...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like Glen did a snatch and grab.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Me me me me me


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Me me me me me


LOL! Easy bud contest is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow awesome gesture and some super nice blanks!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

I only saw this thread because Glen's birthday popped up but it's sad he didn't so much as give an update after such generosity. Oh well the sun still shines on Tony's shiny pate once a day . . . . . 



(if I'm on the revenge list I'm going to have my fun . . . . )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh man I didn't realize this thread was so old. Whoops!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Oh man I didn't realize this thread was so old. Whoops!



It's okay I'm the one that brought it back. Complain to the other admin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha well it was a nice pen lot. Ida liked to see some of the pens he made from them if they ever got turned.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I didn't even look at the date. Kevin bringing up the past. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Tell y'all what. Since there needs to be a buyer to put our devious plot into effect, everyone list their HRB at pennies on the dollar and I will bite the bullet and be the buyer.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I didn't even look at the date. Kevin bringing up the past. Lol



 Wrong thread there Einstein.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wrong thread there Einstein.


How did that happen. I didn't even see this thread until after that post. I am posting a complaint that some crazy Texan is moving my post around. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

This is crazy. If you click the "2" for the second page. It takes me to the thread Tom has about hrb pen. Lanka. Hmmmmmm somebody throwing switches again


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> How did that happen. I didn't even see this thread until after that post. I am posting a complaint that some crazy Texan is moving my post around. Lol




No Tony *I* posted in the wrong thread and thought it was you.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No Tony *I* posted in the wrong thread and thought it was you.


I'm confused. Maybe we need Henry to sort this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm confused. Maybe we need Henry to sort this out



Obviously we need to be concerned for you so you don't hurt yourself in your confusion. I think you need to send ALL of your wood to the rest of us to hold on to until we are sure you are safe around tools again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Obviously we need to be concerned for you so you don't hurt yourself in your confusion. I think you need to send ALL of your wood to the rest of us to hold on to until we are sure you are safe around tools again.


Wood? What wood? I don't have any wood. It was cold last night. Started a fire


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 16, 2015)

I forgot all about this box. Would have liked to seen some pens from it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fredito (Jan 16, 2015)

@Tclem if I didn't know any better I would say you are from Mississippi....can't you see what Kevin is doing, it's genius...you go to post to buy wood or something, it goes to a different thread and he beats you every time. Since I pointed this out to you and probably saved your wood supply, I will patiently wait for my 5 lfrb of wood from you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

fredito said:


> @Tclem if I didn't know any better I would say you are from Mississippi....can't you see what Kevin is doing, it's genius...you go to post to buy wood or something, it goes to a different thread and he beats you every time. Since I pointed this out to you and probably saved your wood supply, I will patiently wait for my 5 lfrb of wood from you



I may have to ban you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol...even though I know that was a joke that stings a little bit....I'll go back to my corner now....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Come on Fred....he can take it....give it right back to em....show em some curly koa and tell em you just burned the last of it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fredito (Jan 16, 2015)

@Kevin if you pm me your address I can ship you those ashes @ripjack13 is talking about...I'll even cover the shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 17, 2015)

I like to think folks get busy or sidetracked, but this is going to happen on occasion. My cure (which I guess wouldn't of helped in this case) was to put a stipulation that you had to have an intro done to be part of the give away that I did.
On the other side of the coin, there are a few people on here that have sent me pens and blanks free of charge to either show me their work or to show me what stabilized wood works like. These folks have used their time, materials, pen kits and money to send it to me, someone they don't even know and not asking for anything in return. I feel the very least I can do is put up some pics of what became of their generosity and when I develop the skills to make something worth bragging about will probably be sending out some pens.
Okay, I'll step off the soapbox now and be quiet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------

